# San Diego AMR written test



## smelleecat (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what they ask on the written test for AMR's hiring process? I'm confident in my skills but I hate not knowing what to expect. If anyone has taken it, could you let me know some of the topics on it. No answers or anything....just general idea of what they're asking.

Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> Does anyone know what they ask on the written test for AMR's hiring process? I'm confident in my skills but I hate not knowing what to expect. If anyone has taken it, could you let me know some of the topics on it. No answers or anything....just general idea of what they're asking.
> 
> Thanks



Normally it's just like your Final from class.


----------



## smelleecat (Apr 30, 2011)

cool thanks man


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 3, 2011)

I just took their written yesterday. Pretty easy stuff


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

I just heard about this from a friend the other day, I plan on going in tomorrow to apply. I would imagine that if you managed to pass the class, practicals, and NREMT, you should have nothing to worry about


----------



## smelleecat (May 4, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I just heard about this from a friend the other day, I plan on going in tomorrow to apply. I would imagine that if you managed to pass the class, practicals, and NREMT, you should have nothing to worry about



I would agree but its been a year since I passed the emt class so Im nervous no matter what. My friend just got hired at Riverside county AMR. She said her test was 80 questions. She missed 17 and still passed. The lift test is 140 lbs. I think you start out at 90, then 120 then 140, up to your waist then down. Also said they called her for an interview a week or two later. Called the next day for the second group interview and hired all 8 people there. So I would say that if they call you for a second group interview, you could assume you got the job. Ill bet these San Diego positions are pretty competitive but I try to remember that 95% of the population is borderline mentally challenged and operates on instinct. They interviewed at least 100 people or more and hired 8. That goes along with the fact that only 1/3 of my emt class actually graduated. Thats the only way I remember to stay positive about getting hired.


----------



## BLS-upcomer (May 5, 2011)

*EMT final*

Anyone have their midterm and final from emt class? We didn't get to keep ours, so if you still have yours i would love a copy for studying


----------



## smelleecat (May 8, 2011)

BLS-upcomer said:


> Anyone have their midterm and final from emt class? We didn't get to keep ours, so if you still have yours i would love a copy for studying



I have the study guide. Its 25 pages. Not sure if I cam pm that much but I will email the document file directly if youd like.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 9, 2011)

Does anybody know what kind of questions AMR SD would ask on an interview or what to expect as far as skills testing. I was told the skills test is all based on county protocols.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## katiehasit (May 9, 2011)

I would prepare for questions like tell me about yourself. Why are you in EMS? Focus on EMERGENCY and SAFETY based answers.Tell me about an emergency situation and how did you handle it and what was the outcome? Tell me about a time your safety was jeopardized. What was the outcome and how did you handle it? And a couple personality questions. I took the test at the Rancho Cucamonga division about 9 months ago. The questions pretty much followed the baseline questions that are asked on the NREMT. There were approx 80 questions, 20 of which were personality questions. Don't bs those, they also count against you if you get them wrong. I got 17 wrong and passed. I suggest going to a free website and going over questions the NREMT would have asked you and you will do fine. Good Luck!


----------



## smelleecat (May 9, 2011)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Does anybody know what kind of questions AMR SD would ask on an interview or what to expect as far as skills testing. I was told the skills test is all based on county protocols.  Thank you in advance.



my friend just interviewed at riverside amr and was hired. i asked her to write a list of things they asked her. btw...are you moving to san diego? ....just asking cause it says youre from burlingame, which is pretty far from here. but im sure you already knew that  was just curious....


----------



## smelleecat (May 9, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> my friend just interviewed at riverside amr and was hired. i asked her to write a list of things they asked her. btw...are you moving to san diego? ....just asking cause it says youre from burlingame, which is pretty far from here. but im sure you already knew that  was just curious....



oh....that was her above me...


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 10, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> oh....that was her above me...



Yea. I would be moving if offered the job. But only if the pay is good enough to afford living in San Diego. Ive heard cost of living there is kinda high


----------



## smelleecat (May 11, 2011)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Yea. I would be moving if offered the job. But only if the pay is good enough to afford living in San Diego. Ive heard cost of living there is kinda high



Well, yea, in some areas. San Diego is weird, in that you can live in a good neighborhood but two streets down is like ghetto. I live in Golden Hill, a district near downtown, and the cheapest apt we found is $995 for 1 bed 1 bath. We took it, its a good price. But you can move to surrounding areas like La Mesa, El Cajon, or National City and theres some cheaper places. Though National City has a few more "meh" areas. La Mesa would be my choice. Check on Craigslist where you can see some prices.

But FYI most ambu companies want you to know the freeways and roads around town. They can be a little crazy for some people.


----------

